

Twitter now lets marketers access every public tweet ever made - tacone
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2015/08/11/twitter-now-lets-marketers-access-every-public-tweet-ever-made/

======
tacone
This is pretty much what Gnip offered, but with an usable API.

My company did request an historical sample to GNIP one year ago: we had to
contact the sales and send them a query blind-written following their docs.
Then they run a job and gave a link to download the ZIP. I can imagine high
paying customers to have direct access to their API. Still it was pretty much
evident, than the extraction time was significant (say from 1 to 3 days).

The main difference thus appears to be speed. Still, you need to contact
sales, so I can't say nothing about the new prices.

